
How to Get Free Labor for Your Startup - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/how-to-get-free-labor-for-your-startup-a4875f22974d
======
ndusan-hn
Interesting way could be using the approach suggested in the book "Slicing
pie" by Mike Moyer

You can find in on Amazon: [https://www.amazon.com/Slicing-Pie-Company-
Without-Funds-ebo...](https://www.amazon.com/Slicing-Pie-Company-Without-
Funds-ebook/dp/B0096EFHBI)

